# Ajax Request was not successful



## Pionier (4. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ajax Request. Nach einigen Minuten öffnet sich ein Fenster mit folgender Meldung:

```
Ajax Request was not successful.monitor/show_sys_state.php?state=system&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&
...
```
Im Log finde ich nur folgendes:

```
srv1.domain.de:8443 88.70.xxx.xxx - - [04/Sep/2010:16:44:35 +0200] "GET /monitor/show_sys_state.php?state=system&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&
...

...
refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refresh=5&refr" 414 250 "-" "-"
```
Im Errorlog steht:
	
	



```
request failed: URI too long (longer than 8190)
```


----------



## Till (5. Sep. 2010)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## Pionier (5. Sep. 2010)

Sorry, hatte ich ganz vergessen

Version 3.0.2.2


----------

